# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Real or fake Clenbuterol

## Blue Eye

Hey guys i wanted to know if this Clenbuterol is real or fake. My boy got it for me. there are 100 purple color square pills. On the one side there is a 20 and on the other side of the pill there is a B|P. Has anyone every seen or heard of this kind. I am taking the white colored round pill right now but since he told me he was able to get some more i bought them. Also if they are real do i take them the same way as my other ones.

Please Help thanks

----------


## CHAP

Posta pic for everyone

----------


## Blue Eye

ok i will try with my phone cuz my digtal camera is not working. But have u seen or heard of anything like this.

----------


## Blue Eye

i tryed to take a pic but it comes out to fuzzy and u cant see the pill

----------


## Blue Eye

Does anyone else have any input

----------


## Blue Eye

Can someone please help me out

----------


## CHAP

Barrow a camera

----------


## Blue Eye

i am working on getting th pic loaded on here

----------


## Blue Eye

Here are the pic i tryed to take them as good as i could

----------


## Blue Eye

I also found who makes these Clenbuterols. It is Balkan Pharmaceuticals.
Any help is great.

----------


## Necrosaro

Any possible way of getting those pics smaller to help with the distortion and pixelation of the pic.

----------


## Blue Eye

Thats as small as i can get them to where u can see the pills.
Can some one help me out here, and tell me if these are real or fake.

----------


## bma33

hard to tell Pic is so blurry

----------


## xavier_888888

cant tell bro pic too blurry. But it looks like viagra to me . lol

----------


## Blue Eye

lol. i thought that myself but its not viagra. ill try and get some better pic and post them

----------


## ranging1

lol sample them? if their real ull find out
any idea what dosage they told u it was?

----------

